# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Let us never forget 'OUR' Conneticut children!

## Artista

I'm sure that my feelings are shared by everyone here when i say that, I am still heart broken for those children. This loss is so uniquely sad and outrageous. Hopefully this tragedy will create some type of serious gun control here in America. Australia would be  a good example of CHANGE regarding serious gun laws.

----------


## Delphi

It amazes me just how much true evil there is in the world.  This is such a tragedy.

----------


## chrisdav

It was terrible what happened.

I really do hope that they put politics to one side, and try to change the gun laws in the USA.

----------


## Artista

Highlander,  this is a posting to specifically RESPECT those young children here in America that were lost. 
Anyone with an ounce of compassion would understand that, 
 so your comment"Can anyone seriously be heartbroken at this?" makes no sense. 
Don't use condescension here. It is not welcomed. 
Words to praise those children who died at such a young age certainly IS WELCOMED.

----------


## dex89

No children deserves to die...looking at there pictures breaks my heart.

A strict gun control is acceptable but banning guns in the USA is not. This will not pass, it better not.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Artista, thanks for posting this.  This CT shooting was one of the worst tragedies that could ever happen; innocent young children who had their lives taken from them for no reason whatsoever.  They will never have the chance to grow up, graduate high school or college, or enjoy the rest of what life has to offer.  This is truly heartbreaking and unreal.  I live in the northeast U.S. and I actually know people whose families were personally affected by this.  Again, truly heartbreaking.

----------


## lalala

Yes, let's hope this does change gun control laws. Let's hope that it becomes much easier to carry a concealed weapon so that when these nut jobs come into a public place to slaughter innocent people somebody will take them out before they accomplish that. 

Banning guns will just take away guns from good people. Bad people will still get them and use them however they like. Same thing with alcohol, drugs, gambling, etc. Prohibition never works.

----------


## AFye

I can take my car and drive it through a place with a lot of people at 100 mph and kill alot more than 26. Should we ban cars?

Though I don't see how people have such a moral outrage over these things. When someone in the Pentagon is playing a computer game where he controls a flying robot armed with missiles and uses them to blowup women and children in some 3rd world country no one complains about that for some reason

----------


## Artista

2 SEPERATE issues with differing circumstances. Work on your comprehension and compassion skills. You need to

----------


## BigThinker

I actually agree with Highlander for once.  Maybe it's just because I lack empathy, but other countries have it so much worse.  Watch a Nat Geo documentary on Rwanda street children or something comparable and it'll really put things in perspective for you.  

Further, gun control isn't going to fix this.  It's just going to piss a bunch of people off and those that _really_ want to have guns are going to find ways to get them.  It's like illegal drugs; if you make them illegal, you create a lucrative black market for them.

I mean no disrespect by this post.  Just voicing my opinion.

----------


## Artista

Apparently, BigThinker, your not thinking very big after-all based upon what you have just stated here. Among other things you said-"gun control isn't going to fix this. It's just going to piss a bunch of people off.."  
Really?  How do you know that as being a fact? 
You lack empathy and smack of pessimism. 
Dr Jeffrey Sachs has recently addressed this issue with FACTS. 
He used Australia as a good example of what real gun control could do--

"America needs to find a better way.
Other countries have done so. Between the mid-1970s and the mid-1990s, Australia had several mass shootings. After a particularly horrible massacre in 1996, a new prime minister, John Howard, declared that enough was enough. He instituted a severe crackdown on gun ownership, and forced would-be gun owners to submit to a rigorous application process, and to document why they would need a gun.

Conditions for gun ownership in Australia are now very strict, and the registration and approval process can take a year or more. Howards government also implemented a rigorous buyback policy, to enable the government to purchase guns already owned by the public.

The policy WORKED. While violent crime has not ended in Australia, murders are DOWN, and, even more dramatically, there has NOT been a single mass shooting since 1996 in which three or more people died (the definition used in many studies of mass shootings). Before the crackdown, there had been 13 such massacres in 18 years.." 
Do some studying 'BigThinker

----------


## elnino

RIP from ireland

----------


## Artista

THANK YOU  Elnino !

----------


## chrisis

> I can take my car and drive it through a place with a lot of people at 100 mph and kill alot more than 26. Should we ban cars?


 The primary purpose of a car is to travel. It has a valid purpose. The primary purpose of a gun is to kill. You cannot compare the two.

Shame on those who offer anything but sympathy for the victims. There are plenty of opportunities for political discussions; these people deserve some respect.

----------


## elnino

i have no sympathy at all for the boy and his condition. i suffer from social anxiety and i know how frustrated and pent up anger you can have or blame on other people but to do something like this is probably his "vengeance" on what he hated about himself,his childhood, saw this smiling faces and realised he was never happy as a kid  and how they "mistreated" him. to be satan himself and look at those innocent kids and pull the trigger is something he could not do. i just find it surreal how the human mind works sometimes.

----------


## Artista

Great responses Chris / Elnino Thank you..its all about these kids right now..

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

You're right, Artista, it is all about the kids now and the other 6 adult victims of this tragedy, as well as the parents who have to live their lives now with the loss of their child.  Although we do stand on opposite sides of the gun control issue, this thread isn't about that.  Like you inferred, this thread is about showing sympathy for the victims, and it's good of you to start this thread to begin with.

----------


## AFye

> You're right, Artista, it is all about the kids now and the other 6 adult victims of this tragedy, as well as the parents who have to live their lives now with the loss of their child.  Although we do stand on opposite sides of the gun control issue, this thread isn't about that.  Like you inferred, this thread is about showing sympathy for the victims, and it's good of you to start this thread to begin with.


 He showed his sympathy and than threw in his political bullshit.

----------


## AFye

> Apparently, BigThinker, your not thinking very big after-all based upon what you have just stated here. Among other things you said-"gun control isn't going to fix this. It's just going to piss a bunch of people off.."  
> Really?  How do you know that as being a fact? 
> You lack empathy and smack of pessimism. 
> Dr Jeffrey Sachs has recently addressed this issue with FACTS. 
> He used Australia as a good example of what real gun control could do--
> 
> "America needs to find a better way.
> Other countries have done so. Between the mid-1970s and the mid-1990s, Australia had several mass shootings. After a particularly horrible massacre in 1996, a new prime minister, John Howard, declared that enough was enough. He instituted a severe crackdown on gun ownership, and forced would-be gun owners to submit to a rigorous application process, and to document why they would need a gun.
> 
> ...


 If you want to live in a police state like Australia than go right ahead. you get thrown in jail for choosing not to vote. Australia is not some beacon for people to follow.  LOL at you citing some doctor.  90% of "doctors" and "scientists" now a days are nothing more than pseudoscientists either looking to make money or shove some political agenda down your throat.

Switzerland has some of the lowest gun related crime in the world and just about everyone in Switzerland owns guns. By your logic there shoud be a mass shooting over there everyday right?

----------


## chrisis

Switzerland has 14x the firearm-related death-rate per 100,000 population in one year, compared to UK

Switzerland 3.5 firearm-related death-rate per 100,000 population in one year
UK 0.25 firearm-related death-rate per 100,000 population in one year

----------


## 25 going on 65

If you read about 20 children being shot to death, and your reaction is to worry about the government taking your guns (as if that would change your life any way what so ever), you need to seriously look at yourself and question your priorities
My first reaction was to think about the kids and their families, but that's just me.
& it is true other countries have worse violence problems. This is not the place to bring that up to try to minimize what happened in USA. Sometimes when a kid dies in a car crash, a memorial is created at the site of the crash. Would you go there and start protesting about undue focus on that incident? Like "come on, people die in crashes all over, why not weep for them"? 
The way some people react to tragedy is just embarrassing.

----------


## Artista

Great insight 25/65 ! A LOGICAL way to look at it all.

----------


## dex89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aclnzv_QD3Q

----------


## BigThinker

> Apparently, BigThinker, your not thinking very big after-all based upon what you have just stated here. Among other things you said-"gun control isn't going to fix this. It's just going to piss a bunch of people off.."  
> Really?  How do you know that as being a fact? 
> You lack empathy and smack of pessimism. 
> Dr Jeffrey Sachs has recently addressed this issue with FACTS. 
> He used Australia as a good example of what real gun control could do--
> 
> "America needs to find a better way.
> Other countries have done so. Between the mid-1970s and the mid-1990s, Australia had several mass shootings. After a particularly horrible massacre in 1996, a new prime minister, John Howard, declared that enough was enough. He instituted a severe crackdown on gun ownership, and forced would-be gun owners to submit to a rigorous application process, and to document why they would need a gun.
> 
> ...


 So, you cite an economist's_ opinion_ and think you can draw parallels between two different counties? Want me to google 5 different individuals with more appropriate academic and political backgrounds to refute your point? That's what you apparently consider "studying" or self-education.  Haha. Wow.

I literally laughed out loud when you questioned my intelligence, so thanks for that.  You probably haven't even attended an accredited University.  Don't think for a single moment that you are 1% as intelligent or academically accomplished as me, you imbecilic bum. Truth hurts, bro!

----------


## BigThinker

> Great insight 25/65 ! A LOGICAL way to look at it all.


 Wait, you do realize he just said we shouldn't try to draw parallels between different countries, right?  And then you agreed with him after having provided "evidence" utilizing the opposite tactic.  You basically tore down your own argument before I had time to respond.  I guess your stupidity and lack of education are more powerful than my forum responsiveness.  Bummer.

You're the type they should weed out of the voting polls with IQ tests.

----------


## 25 going on 65

We can definitely draw some parallels between different countries when it comes to things like gun laws. My point was, this is not an appropriate place for people to minimize the tragedy in USA by saying eg "oh but why not weep for the children dying in Africa every day." Regardless whether they bring up a valid point, they are doing it in a horrible way by piggy backing off of this massacre

----------


## Artista

You seem to have personal issues there BigThinker. I hope you enjoyed your own responses and that they made you feel good about yourself. 
This thread is intended to recognize the sad loss of those innocent children and to show concern and respect.  
It isn't here for someone like you to express your personal agenda or to also immaturely attempt to insult.

----------

